# MySQL : Funktionsweise von '%' in Abfragen



## Leroy42 (3. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

entweder habe ich heute meinen _Montags-Blackout_ oder auf
wessen Schlauch steh' ich eigentlich?  :shock: 

Ich wollte zu Testzwecken mal in allen Rechnungen,
deren Nummer mit "Bar-" beginnt, das Feld _delivered_ auf 0 setzen:


```
update rRechnung set delivered=0 where nummer = 'Bar-%'
```

Es gibt zwar keinen Fehler, aber die Tabelle wird nicht upgedatet   

Dabei weiss ich noch genau, dass ich am Anfang des Jahres hier
jemanden darauf hinwies, das '%' für beliebig viele Zeichen in
MySQL steht; ähnlich wie die RegExpression _".*"_ in anderen Sprachen.

Auch 

```
update rRechnung set delivered=0 where nummer = 'Bar-\%'
```
geht nicht.

Was mache ich hier falsch!  ???:L 

(Nicht schlagen, wenn ich was total Banales übersehen haben sollte;
das mach ich dann schon selbst!   )


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## SlaterB (3. Sep 2007)

LIKE!!

schlag schlag schlag


----------



## Leroy42 (3. Sep 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> LIKE!!



Mein Gott!

Natürlich!

und daran sitze ich jetzt seit über 'ner Stunde...


----------

